# All Coiled Out Liquid Launch



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/16)

What an exciting week it's been and what a build up we have had, all just for this amazing juice launch!!!!

ALL COILED OUT brought to you by ORION VAPES will be launching from 10:30-11:30am this Saturday the 7th of May at Vape King Fourways!!!! 

Please come down and meet the maker, show your support, and come taste this amazing juice!!







[RSVP=22605]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Attie - 1
Stroodlepuff - 1

Total: 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

That bottle looks huge!


----------



## Yiannaki (4/5/16)

It's about damn time that YoYo launches @Michael!  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/5/16)

You dont mention which date @Stroodlepuff 
Is this Wednesday 4th May?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/16)

Whoops. Fixed

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

